# FAQ - Mag Ride Test, Repair & Delete Options



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For those looking for solutions or options for their failing or broken Mag Ride shocks, I've added this post with some common links that discuss testing, OEM replacement costs and after-market delete kits.

If the MagShock fault warning icon stays on, then one or more of the Mag Ride shocks has a fault. You'll find it reported under Address 14: Susp. Elect.

00142 - Left Front Dampening Adjustment Valve (N336)
00143 - Front Right Dampening Adjustment Valve (N337)
00144 - Rear Left Dampening Adjustment Valve (N338)
00145 - Rear Right Dampening Adjustment Valve (N339)









Be aware that the Mag Ride system is directly connected with the headlight range and level sensors which if broken or damaged, can result in the following faults being reported -

01539 - Headlights Not Adjusted
00497 - Sensor for Vehicle Leveling; Rear
00496 - Sensor for Vehicle Leveling; Front

01316 - ABS Control Module
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85)

00774 - Level Control System Sensor - Left Rear (G76)
00775 - Level Control System Sensor - Right Rear (G77)
00776 - Level Control System Sensor - Front Left (G78)
01769 - Level Control System Sensor - Front Right (G289)

The only way to replace the OEM shocks with aftermarket non-mag ride shocks is to use a 'cancellation kit' which comprises a set of resistors that plugs into the existing connectors to fool the CAN BUS into thinking the shocks are still connected to the system. There are a few manufacturers that make them, and they are included below.

A warning light on the dash may not necessarily be the mag shocks. In several cases reported in the Forum. a broken, damaged or seized level sensor has triggered a fault. Be sure to check them first before you conclude the shock is faulty. Level sensors should be included in your routine maintenance for a visual inspection, cleaning and lubrication of the ball/socket fittings.

*Mag Ride Topics & Discussions -*









Mag Ride - Removing the Rear Connector without Destroying it


Hello guys , I have an interesting issue with magnetic ride that puzzles me. Car is mk2 3.2 year 2009 and it has magnetic ride that occasionally works like a charm for even longer periods of time but then all of a sudden it lights the yellow strut dash light and trows error. Next time i get to...




www.ttforum.co.uk












Mag Ride - Front Connector Repair


So following on from my woes with a pot hole and a magride fault, I'm wanting to replace my shot to bits wiring loom, but I'm struggling for the part number for magride. http://www.oemepc.com/audi/part_single/ ... g/e#sec_14 Looking at this diagram, it suggests item 14, 8J0927903E is the...




www.ttforum.co.uk












Mag Ride Delete


Hi all I'm back in a mk2 TTS (2011) after being away for a phew years with a v8 s4, I have the dreaded mag ride warning light come up on the dash and the car was not feeling right before it came on with it felling very vague and side to side lateral movement in the car. So my plan is to ditch...




www.ttforum.co.uk












Converting Mag Ride to Conventional Shocks


My 2008 TT Mk2 3.2l Roadster has mag ride shocks that are failing. As much as I like the car, I don't think it's worth the cost to replace the mag ride shocks with factory parts. I'm thinking of installing some Bilstein B6 shocks, but then I have to deal with the problem of the car's computer...




www.ttforum.co.uk












How to: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Bilstein B12 Pro-Kit Install


Many thanks to cas5259 for this excellent write up! This was originally posted at ~ https://www.audizine.com/ - Went with the Bilstein kit to replace my aging magride. I didn't want something too stiff for a car that only runs a few track days a year and I'll never adjust coilovers. Tire Rack...




www.ttforum.co.uk





*Technical Documents - *









FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study...


Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs Section Index - You can either scroll down through this post or just click on the section of interest. Section 1 - Body & Interior Section 2 - Electrical Wiring Diagrams, Communications and HVAC Section 3 - Engines Section 4 - Fuel Systems...




www.ttforum.co.uk




*• Suspension, Wheels & Steering (D3E80075730)
• SSP 381 Audi TT Coupé ´07 - Suspension System

MagRide Testing with VCDS - *

As of Dec 2022, this post is still a work in progress. Link *here*.

*Rebuild Services - *

As of the date of this writing, *Nagengast* (Poland) is the only company offering rebuild / refurbishing services for Mag Ride shocks that I am aware of. They offer an exchange service to customers in Europe and North America where they will ship the shocks directly when ordered and refund the core charge when you return yours. This saves putting your TT up on blocks and waiting several weeks for your rebuilt shocks to arrive.

However with the additional cost of shipping and customs, depending on where you live, it might be cheaper to just buy new Mag Shocks directly from Audi or try to find a used one of a wrecked low mileage Mk2.

Nagengast Shock Regeneration


https://nagengast.pl/en/about/


"NAGENGAST" ul. Malczewskiego 103 80-107 GDAŃSK
Phone:+48 883 604 053
email: [email protected]









*Rear Shock Cap & Connector - *

According to the Workshop Manual, the cap with the electrical connector on top of the rear shock must be replaced. Once it's been removed from the defective shock, it can't be reused. There have been some discussions about a possible work-around by de-pinning the connector and carefully removing it, but we have no solid documentation on this for the Audi TT Mk2. You can read more about it *here*.

Additionally, here's a link for a DIY on replacing the shock and cap without breaking the connector. Well worth a read!








DIY - Magnetic Ride Replacement with Pics & Info


A few weeks ago I had to change one of my rear brake calipers as it had seized up. 3 years after the other side had seized up. Anyway, while the wheel was off i noticed some dust build up on one of the shocks. Now I know the workshop manual says that a light misting is no reason to change it and...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------

